# Birdhouse



## Gary Max (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's last years new birdhouse----next years is even better.


----------



## sefali (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool. Can you put up a few more pics from different angles? Oh, and what are the measurements? And the price you charge? Gotta show commin' up in southern Kentucky soon, and gotta make some inventory.:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 7, 2010)

That's what all the fuss was over?!? LOL!!

That is a unique style with the log look on the outside.

Now I need to blow up the picture so I can go copy it!! LOL!!

No hard feelings Gary...

Nice birds nest though!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the picture, now I won't have go to Kentucky to take a photo to start making birdhouse's:wink:, buy the way where's your next show and how much is the entry fee:biggrin:.....Sorry the devil made me do it:alien:....


----------



## KenV (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice Design Gary -- looks like good bandsaw and router work with a bit of fastener work to hold it all together --


----------



## David M (Jul 7, 2010)

wasnt they around 20 bucks . copies sell for a little less . dont they ?


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup they sold for $20.00-----every year I sell a different one. It's kinda funny---there are 20 birdhouses out in my shop under construction right now. I need to have them done before the first week in Aug. We have a big out door show then that last for 5 days.
Ken-----very good---body is 11 long and my bandsaw will cut 12.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jul 7, 2010)

That's pretty clever! I like the natural look, hope you sell a bunch!


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dang No wonder he wanted to copy it. That looks like a good seller you have.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 7, 2010)

ooh, can I take a picture of it??


....Sorry, had to do it.  (other thread)  : )


It looks good.  I have yet to make a birdhouse.  I just have Robins this year that decided to make a nest under my deck though....


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't do many birdhouses but I'll keep that design in mind and if you ever show up in Bothwell for our annual 4 hr Christmas craft show at the legion I'll be your main competition.:biggrin:


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

very nice gary


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 9, 2010)

looks good My grandma loves birdhouses but She is not allowed to have any more (she has 96) most of them are tiny and above her TV. They are fun to make though I made her two through out the years


----------



## keithlong (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice bird house. I made some bird feeders for myself last year out of red cedar and I put plexiglass in them to see the level of seeds in them. I enjoy sitting in the back yard late in the evening and watch em flock to the feeders to eat. I put metal over the tops to keep the wood dry. I want to build a bird house for martins next year.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jul 13, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------

